# Block Foundation - Girls' Work!



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

I laid a crap load of block yesterday. I thought the man was a bit daffy to suggest it, but, since it was the bottom 5 course and getting back filled I figured it would be OK.

Actually - after the first course, 12 or so - I got it and picked up the pace - got my heights and all that. It wasn't bad but....wow do my shoulders hurt today!!!

I told my husband "you know what this means right?" :shifty:

I'll be buying block and having it delivered to the house so I can build stuff!! :w00t:


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Atta Gurl!

We need pictures of the wall... :whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, didn't happen without pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

jlhaslip said:


> Atta Gurl!
> 
> We need pictures of the wall... :whistling





Tinstaafl said:


> Yep, didn't happen without pictures. :thumbsup:


Exactly my thoughts! Good for you, block laying isn't the easiest thing to pick up.


----------



## CONCRETE MIKE (Jan 11, 2010)

AmeliaP said:


> I laid a crap load of block yesterday. I thought the man was a bit daffy to suggest it, but, since it was the bottom 5 course and getting back filled I figured it would be OK.
> 
> Actually - after the first course, 12 or so - I got it and picked up the pace - got my heights and all that. It wasn't bad but....wow do my shoulders hurt today!!!
> 
> ...


 Good for you! I have two women that are union cement masons on my crew, they have been finishing concrete for 10 years. They can hand roll curb for 200' or more and straight!! My wife is also a 860 union laborer and she works like a bull!! I would take these three women over most men I have worked with.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok - I called the husband, he'll take some cell photos and I can post them later. :thumbup:

Wow - my wrist hurts now as well! Geez, I fell kind of beat up! :laughing:


----------



## CONCRETE MIKE (Jan 11, 2010)

AmeliaP said:


> Ok - I called the husband, he'll take some cell photos and I can post them later. :thumbup:
> 
> Wow - my wrist hurts now as well! Geez, I fell kind of beat up! :laughing:


 I here ya girl, my wife sets casting and rebuilds man holes for ten hours a day and when she gets home she is beat up.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

That's awesome Amelia! Get 'er dun!


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

We ran several one week "lay to the line" classes to educate tenders and masons and each time we had several union mason apprentices in the class plus a couple of women that worked in the office. The goal was laying to the line (plumb. level, straight and tooled). The performance and workmanship was graded daily by contractors and suppliers and couple of union "brickies" that were just observers since it was not a union sanctioned class, but open to anyone that was interested and had a link to the industry.

Some students ended up building corners and even arches with block.

At the end of the classes, the students daily rates plus the final project (heavier weighting) were combined for an over-all grade and both times the women from the offices were the top two students.

It was very embarrassing to the union apprentices to be beaten by the secretary from the offices they worked for.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

concretemasonry said:


> We ran several one week "lay to the line" classes to educate tenders and masons and each time we had several union mason apprentices in the class plus a couple of women that worked in the office. The goal was laying to the line (plumb. level, straight and tooled). The performance and workmanship was graded daily by contractors and suppliers and couple of union "brickies" that were just observers since it was not a union sanctioned class, but open to anyone that was interested and had a link to the industry.
> 
> Some students ended up building corners and even arches with block.
> 
> ...



Doesn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

one view :clap:

- the cell is not sending them nicely so maybe some more later.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Head joints look like they're lining up decently, so you're one up on alot of people already lol!

Block is tough when you start laying 8's, 10, and 12's. Never did anything bigger, thank God.

You know you worked after a day of laying block though, thats for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Good Job Amelia....looks good....


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Work looks completely aceptable to me, especially for below grade block. Laying 7 courses high is certainly why your shoulders hurt. I hope you at least threw together some foot scaffold for that. If not, it will only make you tougher (and sore alot more often.) :thumbup:


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

I think I did the bottom 5 on that wall. Bill did everything that was going to be visible. We had planks to walk on and the hole was kind of tight so a lot of the block was on the bank. 
A couple Naproxin later and I feel good to go!! :laughing:


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

AmeliaP said:


> A couple Naproxin later and I feel good to go!! :laughing:


Careful with that attitude, too much more of that kind of thinking will get you right back where you came from. :no:


----------



## Paul's (Oct 14, 2010)

I laid brick and block for 30 years. Haven't done it for 10. Everything still hurts.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

That's why it should be left to the wimmens. 

Nice work Amelia, do you do lawn work too? :whistling


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

My best yardwork is done with a hatchette!! :clap:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I don't know Amelia, I think you can do a better job on the joints... But I don't care what they say about you, in my book you OK :thumbsup:


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Are those blocks lightweight expanded clay shale blocks or heavyweight concrete blocks?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Those block look like typical PA or NY normal weight block. There is really no such official classification or "heavyweight" block. Normal weight, Medium weight and Lightweight block are the 3 main classifications and they are based on the density of the material mixture in the block.

Virtually all block, including lightweight block are usually made using natural heavyweight aggregates and also lighter materials in in case of medium weight and lightweight block. The amount of lightweight aggregate used depends on the density and the target density that the block producer wants to provide. the major types of lightweight aggregates are expanded shale, expanded slate, expanded clay and volcanic pumice. It is very rare for lightweight block to use 100% lightweight aggregate and no heavyweight or natural aggregate. I built a lake home using 8x8x16 100% lightweight block that weighed about 16.5# each. All block, irregardless of the density must meet the same specifications for strength.

If I am correct about the assumption of the block in the photos, the block weighed about 36 to 38# (depending on the block configuration), so Amelia deserves well earned "A" for effort.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

8" concrete block

2 pics of the finished product - and 1 of a church we did work on


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> Those block look like typical PA or NY normal weight block. There is really no such official classification or "heavyweight" block. Normal weight, Medium weight and Lightweight block are the 3 main classifications and they are based on the density of the material mixture in the block.
> 
> Virtually all block, including lightweight block are usually made using natural heavyweight aggregates and also lighter materials in in case of medium weight and lightweight block. The amount of lightweight aggregate used depends on the density and the target density that the block producer wants to provide. the major types of lightweight aggregates are expanded shale, expanded slate, expanded clay and volcanic pumice. It is very rare for lightweight block to use 100% lightweight aggregate and no heavyweight or natural aggregate. I built a lake home using 8x8x16 100% lightweight block that weighed about 16.5# each. All block, irregardless of the density must meet the same specifications for strength.
> 
> If I am correct about the assumption of the block in the photos, the block weighed about 36 to 38# (depending on the block configuration), so Amelia deserves well earned "A" for effort.


Sir,

Granted, Amelia deserves an A for effort. Especially at, as you guess-estimated at 36 - 38# each. In my book that would be classified as a heavyweight. 

Regardless or "irregardless" all block may be expected to meet the same specifications for strength as you say, but surely you would agree that is rarely the case. There is a significant difference in a block containing the heavyweight aggregate and in a block containing the lightweight aggregate. I would consider the difference in lateral compressive strength. From my past experiences, the heavy weight would be used for below grade work, and the light weight block for above grade.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

cdkyle -

The specifications for loadbearing block are the same for both normal weight and lightweight block. There is no such thing as "lateral compressive strength", since resistance to lateral loads (perpendicular to the wall) depends on the mortar, not the block strength and amount of rebar (if any). The specification are too low compared to the ability to make block.

A block producer can not afford to make weak block because the ability to handle the block in its "green" or uncured state within the plant, so national strength specifications are not a factor. Typically block are well above the minimum strengths by 20% to 50%, but 300% to 400% over riding is possible if required.

Normal weight block are most common in most areas because they are cheaper than medium weight or lightweight that offer more advantages (insulation, fire resistance and lower weights), so normal weight is the obvious choice for a contractor because of price unless a designer requires additional properties. Some contractors do use medium weight or lightweight because of lower labor costs (handling, lifting, laying). In some markets, lightweight block are more common.

It has been my experience that most contractors do not even know the strength of the block, but the do know the price better than they really know their real labor cost.


----------

